# Dang its a Toyota with a plow



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Seen this on Iowa Craigs List


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Interesting lil rig...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Those mudders won't make plowing easy....


----------

